# Wix transmission filters and engine mounts



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Inherited an entire garage full of auto parts 
Got a ton of wix filters
Five 58545 
Three 58574
Four 58836
Three 58970
One 58968
Two 58945

If you can use any of these ill sell em for $15 apiece. If you want em all then make an offer. 
All still in original packages. As I sort this out I'll be listing it here. Have a pallet of brake shoes alone. 

For engine mounts I have parts plus brand mounts
EM 2778
EM 2725
EM 2726
EM 2711
EM 2712
EM 2817
EM 2622
EM 2556
Em2557
EM 2548
EM 2220
EM 2221
EM 2142
$15 each. Or make an offer on the whole lot


----------

